# Warning!! Quickie Flush Users



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Well completing a wonderful camping experience in the Amish country in PA when breaking camp my worst nightmare happened. I didn't make sure the faucet running to the quickie flush was completely turned off before closing the black water valve. Usually, I pull the black water valve and turn on the quickie flush and let it run for about 10-15 minutes shut it off and close the black water tank valve and open the gray water.

This time I closed the black water valve and thought I shut off the water going to the quickie flush all the way but apparently I didnâ€™t. After about 20min I heard this god awful scream from the wife as she was cleaning the shower. I flew open the door and you guessed it the toilet blew clean off breaking the flange.







Water was gushing out on the floor. Thank goodness I had cleaned the black tank first but it still was a very unpleasant experience.





















Hope some of you quickie flush users take extra care now. I am just supprised it didn't go out of the vent instead.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

While camping is intended to be a relaxing experience, there are still things we need to do (sometimes in order) to ensure our safety and prevent mishaps. With kids messing around and the beauty of the surroundings all there to distract you, it can be difficult.

One thing is for sure...it usually only takes learning each lesson once. Hopefully all those lessons not involve injury.

Your experience with the QF is something I would not wish on anyone...but it probably would have been entertaining to watch...especially if it had started going out the vent! I hope you can laugh about this experience soon.

Randy


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I worry about that every time. Whenever I have the flush on I am moving back and forth between the toilet and the faucet. I use a mag light to watch the water level rise and shut off when it reaches the bottom of the inlet whole.

Hope the clean up was not too bad

Jared


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> While camping is intended to be a relaxing experience, there are still things we need to do (sometimes in order) to ensure our safety and prevent mishaps. With kids messing around and the beauty of the surroundings all there to distract you, it can be difficult.
> 
> One thing is for sure...it usually only takes learning each lesson once. Hopefully all those lessons not involve injury.
> 
> ...


Randy ---I couldn't help cracking up .








jgerni
Thanks for sharing your experience with us DH







installed or QF a few weeks ago it worked fine. . so far Thanks for the Heads UP









Being the DW







,I would have been the one cleaning the shower and seeing the toilet pop off the floor




























I would have been in a mood-








Hope your DW and you are ok and talking








Someone needs to do a spread sheet on those most unpleasant experiences( We learn so much when we make a mess)







I think there is a thread ... shy


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

OMG I'm sorry to hear that happened, but man I'm laughing too. I can't say how many times I wondered what would happen if it was left running with the valve closed... now I know. Hopefully the clean up wasn't all that bad for you, thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

It looked like it came out of a movie.







I'm laughing about it now especially since its only going to cost about $10 (new flange) to fix. Basically we tossed all the towels that we had to use to clean up the mess and are throwing away the carpet we had in the camper.

I am just glad it happend at the end of the trip.

Man it had to be a lot of pressure to blow the toliet clean off the floor. Why the heck didn't it go out the vent???


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It really should have gone out the vent and given the roof a good shower. It sounds like time to climb on the roof and run a hose down the vent to make sure that the tank was cut out for the vent. Run water down the vent to make sure it is clear.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OK, I'm a little confused (ya, what else is new)

Are you saying I should not use the quickie flush to fill the black tank with a small amount of water, after I've flushed the black tank?

I thought this was a great way to get a small amount of water in the tank, prior to adding the chemicals.

Please advise.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> OK, I'm a little confused (ya, what else is new)
> 
> Are you saying I should not use the quickie flush to fill the black tank with a small amount of water, after I've flushed the black tank?
> 
> ...


No, I think that is a great idea. I see no problem there...as long as you remember to shut off the water!

Randy


----------



## Forgiven_One (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up, I'm getting ready to install a QF in both my black and gray tanks. I will pay close attention to the water so I dont have the exploding toilet experiance. I dont think my DW would be very happy with me if she had to help with the cleanup







.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for sharing that with everyone. I now know I will be paying more attention while the hose is attached to the quickie flush. This will make a great camp fire story. Can you imagine if DW was not cleaning the shower but the .....









Any damage done to the Outback or just some cleanup?

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Can you imagine if DW was putting something away on the bottom shelf
When it happened








Thanks for the Info Randy
Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I just used mine this weekend for the first time and I worried about filling the tank fast with all that water pressure. I decided to treat it like the water fill on my steam furnace in my house. I did not do anything else but stand and wait.

Hope the repairs are easy.

John


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

I've had to removed the toilet to repair. Basically it snapped the plastic flange ring that holds the toilet to the floor (Similar to a home toilet). I had to order the part at a dealer since it was specific to an RV. It should only set me back about $10.00 and 30 minutes to repair.

That plastic is 1/4 inch thick so the force to break it must have been quite impressive.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I would think that if the vent was plugged, the tank would drain slow and with some difficulty. I would imagine what happened was as the tank filled, air was trapped between the toilet valve, and the top of the tank. As the tank continued to fill, the air compressed, and allowed the water (which is not compressable) to fill the void. Either the increasing air pressure, or the water pressure caused the flange to fail.

Tim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

What an amazing coincidence! I did the exact same thing yesterday







I was just coming here to post a warning too









Same deal, flushed black tank with QF running and left it running for a few minutes to clean. Then I usually close the black valve to fill and dump one last time. Well, I like to talk and having my Sister's family there was apparently more distraction than I could handle









So I'm standing in the patio talking to my Brother in law when I hear "BOOM" from inside the camper and my wife screams "JIM !" I immediately remember that I left the QF running and ran as fast as I could and pulled the black valve open then shut off the QF.

Long story short, I guess our rigs are not vented or something







My damage was similar to Josh's, but fortunately no "water" inside the camper. However, the pressure lifted my toilet 4" off the floor and took the intact closet ring with it! The screws holding the closet ring to the floor were pulled straight out!

Fortunately it was an easy fix with no parts needed. The closet ring wasn't damaged, so I just screwed it back down and re-attached the toilet. No sign of the calamity at all.

I guess I feel better now knowing that I'm not the only one who has done this.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

CJ! How could this happen to two Outbackers at nearly the same time! What are the odds?

Anyway, maybe the "vent" pipe has only small vent holes. It's not plugged, but it is also not meant for water flow, just airflow.

You guys and your QF mishaps...what's next?










Randy


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Tim, you're explanation seems to make sense.

If the vent was clogged, I would think pressure would build up in the tank and there would be a terrible odor and a rush of air up out of the toilet when you went to flush it.

When I have the quickie flush on, I listen to it, when the sound of the water running in the tank sounds muffled by water, I turn it off.

Mike


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

I posted that my dealer had warned me against running water with the QF while the tank was closed  here. I guess they do know what they are talking about at times.....









I'll continue using the stick to hold the toilet valve open while back filling. Just have to make sure I dont get distracted!


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

This reminds me of a camping trip with friends last year. Our friends had a horrible smell in their camper (probably because they had only dumped previously, and not flushed out) so we decided to loan our Flush King and help get them cleaned out really well. His wife was inside cleaning and packing to leave and he told her to watch the toilet and let him know when it was close to full. They let it run quite a while, then all of a sudden there was a shower of blue water from the vent on top of the camper (and on top of our friend!) His wife didn't think she had to actually open the toilet and look down







I'm not really sure how she thought she would know when it was full. Nothing was damaged, except his ego, but at least we know his toilet is vented!!


----------

